# Center Shot Adjustment on a Compound



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/tuning-guide


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I just center the arrow on the bow and shoot it. If I need to adjust it left or right I just move my rest till I am hitting where I am aiming.
Easy.
Don.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

A straight edge and a right angle piece like a T-square can work on many bows that have flat surface on the riser or a straight wire with a right angle bend to it as well that you can mark the distance of outer edge of arrow on the rest to compare it to your riser versus rest difference. You don't need to buy stuff, do it yourself. Then bareshaft shoot to get best position. That Eastern site is the final phase to a great setup.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Blacky I enjoyed shooting with you at redding! I would agree with Don and since you shoot Bowhunter it is the way a lot of us shooters do it. I have to set up inside of center so my eye is dead center over the arrow.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I use the Van Handle Archery Products Pro-Tuner. I have seen some people put alot of hand in their grip. Getting the arrow to move towards the string when they draw. Some shoot down the middle and some shoot with their hand mostly left of center on the grip. I set my bows up the same way with the pro tune. The bow is level, left to right and front to back. Then screw a pointed piece of all thread into your stabilizer hole. Put your arrow on your rest and hang a thin piece of aluminum with a hole for your arrow to go through. Put a line (Marker) in center of aluminum. Move rest until the point of the all thread and aluminum line meet. Center Shot!


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

zestycj7 said:


> I just center the arrow on the bow and shoot it. If I need to adjust it left or right I just move my rest till I am hitting where I am aiming.
> Easy.
> Don.


This ^ but I like to check what the center shot factory number is too. Just to see if I am right on


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I set mine a 13/16" per Hoyt's recommendation for starters and put the bow in a vise and step back 6 feet or so to get a better feel on how the arrow is setting. I then set the top cam where there is no lean to either side and begin bare shaft shooting and adjust the yoke to correct side to side flight with bare shaft. This method usually gets me fairly close but the walk back tune is where I make my final small adjustments to determine the best center shot location.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

With finger shooting I see no reason to do a parallel arrow or measurement of any kind...I'm going to have to move the rest anyway- so, after setup, it's arrow front edge on opposite side of string.

after that, it's a 20 yard bare shaft test/tune...adjust DW as necessary.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Fury90flier said:


> With finger shooting I see no reason to do a parallel arrow or measurement of any kind...I'm going to have to move the rest anyway- so, after setup, it's arrow front edge on opposite side of string.
> 
> after that, it's a 20 yard bare shaft test/tune...adjust DW as necessary.


I agree but I usually try to leave the shaft pretty well centered and utilize other methods to tune the bareshaft. But like I said, walk back tuning is the final tune for me so like you said I will probably end up moving it anyway!


----------

